# Goat doll patterns  HELP!  Please, pretty please!



## Queen Mum (Mar 24, 2012)

Does anyone have a pattern to make a stuffed goat doll?  Or know of where I can get a pattern to make a stuffed goat?

Not a two-D one, but a three D goat.   Not crochet'd, but that would be nice,  I would like that, too.    Not knitted,  I can't knit.  BUT SEWN. 

I have looked and looked and looked.  I have googled and bing'd until I'm blue in the face and I can find lambs and kangaroos and wallaby's and zebra's and every manner of animals but goats.  I even found a pattern for a manatee, but NO GOATS!  

Anyone?  Pretty please,  I'm non my knees begging and pleading.  I'm desperate!


----------



## elevan (Mar 24, 2012)

http://www.khimairafarm.com/patterns.htm

http://www.etsy.com/listing/48483373/billy-goats-gruff-pdf-doll-pattern-goats

http://www.patternmart.com/pattern/2618/PM+Goat+E-Pattern+Primitive+Sheep

I found all these and a whole lot more by Bing'ing "sewing patterns for goat doll "


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 26, 2012)

I was reading through a journal, and I saw this link posted. It's not sewn, but crocheted, so it might work.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 30, 2012)

I binged AND googled sewing pattern for goat doll and NONE of them actually LOOK like a goat.  They look like sheep with goats horns.  OR they look like a teddy bear with goat features.  That's the problem I keep running into.  Or the ears are the wrong shape.  Or the face has a round nose.  Or the feet are round.  I want one that actually LOOKS like a goat.  

The crocheted goat looks like a goat but it's SOLD.  Darn it!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 30, 2012)

Now THIS is a goat doll...   I sent the blogger an e-mail to see if she has a pattern.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 30, 2012)

I guess you REALLY have G.A.S. baaaaddddd to need to make goat dolls too!  

I love that little crocheted goat.


----------



## GLENMAR (Aug 13, 2012)

Those are all so cute.


----------

